# Easing Toothache Pain



## HarleyRider (Mar 1, 2010)

I have found that one of the best things to alleviate the pain of a toothache is to chew cinnamon gum, like "Big Red" and wrap the partially chewed gum abound the aching tooth. The cinnamon oil in the gum deadens the exposed nerve and eliminates the pain. If the pain is from under the gum line, though, this won't work. This remedy has proved to be a huge blessing while you are waiting to get to the dentist. So, you might want to add a supply of cinnamon gum to your survival supplies.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

Thanks! :2thumb:


----------



## TechAdmin (Oct 1, 2008)

Ive heard that about cinnamon oil. Clove oil to I believe. My wife has terrible tooth pain from time to time and it can cause all sorts of horrible issues.


----------



## bunkerbob (Sep 29, 2009)

Clove oil works great, ask at the pharmacy counter for it, very small bottle, they usually keep it behind the counter.


----------



## marlas1too (Feb 28, 2010)

bob theres a cure for a bad tooth -if you have a tooth with a hole in it and no way to get to a dentist then soak a small piece if cotton soaked with oil of cloves and stuff it into the tooth -it will hurt like the dickens for about 5-10 minutes but then all the nerves will be dead and no toothache-it works i used it years ago when a filling fell out and didn't have the money to see a dentist- its a old homestead remedy----remember its better to have and not need than need and not have


----------



## grehamjones (May 21, 2010)

Most commonly caused by tooth decay, an abscess or gum infection, a toothache can be very dibilitating. You can find the former at most herb shops. It comes in a small vial with a tiny dropper built in.Apply it directly to the area that hurts as well as around it. Toothache pain is often displaced, making it seem like it is coming from somewhere it is not.


----------

